# [Sat 23rd Feb 2013] Time Tunnel - Mod, Ska, Soul, R&B & 60s... (Canterbury Arms - Brixton SW9 7QD)



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 5, 2013)

Time Tunnel return this month with our resident DJs Boy About Town, Liam_Ska and Sean Bright bringing you the very best in Mod, Ska, Soul, R&B and Sixties Beat.

This year Time Tunnel moves from Fridays to Saturdays as a result of feedback from our supporters, so please be sure to check the dates to be certain that you turn up at the right time and place!

ONLY £3 ENTRY - On the door

http://www.facebook.com/#!/events/404401712978105/


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 22, 2013)

TOMORROW NIGHT


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 23, 2013)

One thing you should never give up for lent is dancing!

Time Tunnel returns to Brixton tonight….fresh and bright for 2013!

One way to beat the cold is to keeping moving!

http://www.facebook.com/events/404401712978105/


----------

